# My new horse! Story not a real horse :-)



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I strolled up the sun-kissed driveway, my feet crunching in the gravel. I quickened my pace and reached the red gate. I un-hooked it and walked into it. I turned around and locked it. A little pony stuck his head out of the stall. He touched my shoulder. I looked up "Hel_" I started. I stared at the small gelding. He has a slender, petite face with a sweet expression. He was black with a snip on his muzzle, which was a grey color. He carefully nuzzled me. I knew he was new but I wasn't sure who owned him. "Awww, your so sweet" I said. I looked at the pony and then finally gave him one more pat and walked into the 12 stall barn. "Hellloooo" I sang out. The barn manager smiled and stepped out of a stall. She had sweat dripping from her forehead. "Hey, did you see the new pony?" She asked. I smiled "Of course, Is he Maria's" I asked. Maria is the owner of the farm, Rocking Horse Stables. Rocking horse stable is a very respected show barn. It is full of talented horses and the barn is $600+ board. The barn manager managed a small smile "sadly, no! A young lady owns him and barely rides him" she said. I gave her a confused look. "Do you wanna ride" she asked. I nodded. I heard the gate open and I glanced outside. "That's Julia" she paused "She owns Ted" she continued. 
I'll finish later..... I'm kinda getting writers block...


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Finishing:
Ted is the new horse I assumed. I smiled at the girl but she gave me a grim smile and patted Ted. "Well then" I said, softly. The barn manager nodded. "Go get Angel, Marie said you can ride him bareback because she is having his saddle fixed" she said. I nodded. I walked over to Ted and glanced over my shoulder. The barn manager was staring at me. I smiled at Julia "Hello" I said. She smiled, but I knew it was fake. "I love Ted, he's awesome" I said. "Yeah I guess" she said. I patted his neck "I would like to try to ride him!" I exclaimed, trying to be friendly. She stepped out of his stall. She stepped close to me "Too bad for you, he is not a free horse just to ride around on, you have to pay" she replied. I sighed "How much?" I asked, reluctantly. "5


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

"I'll think about it" she said. I smiled sweetly. I patted his neck and walked away. 

More writers block.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I grabbed the rich red lead rope and walked down to Angel's stall. I pushed aside a small shetland pony, her companion and patted her neck. She stood quietly. I clipped the lead rope to the halter. I led her out and she dropped her head to waist level. I patted her. My body tingled and I felt something behind me. I turned around. A cute face smiled at me. It was my best friend, James. I hugged him. "Suprise!" he said. He was away for 2 weeks and he didn't tell me he was coming up to the stables today. "Want me to hack around with you?" He asked. I nodded. "I'll go grab Whiskey" He said. I smiled and nodded. A tree branch snapped and Angel whipped her head up. I was barely holding on to her lead rope and she side-stepped, ripping the lead rope out of my hands. I rubbed my hands. Angel took off towards the barn. I jogged after her. I heard a shriek "OMG, We need to teach some stuff about horses around you". It was a familiar voice, Julia.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice! I love stories like this!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

keep going!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I grabbed her lead rope. I was going to walk away but I couldn't. I exclaimed "I think _we_ need to teach _you_ stuff about horses, its called not screaming" I said. She blushed. I wasn't going to back down. "I have been here longer than you have, I know this horse and it is not my fault, understand?" I said. She flipped her hair to one side "_whatever_" she said. I grinned "What--ever" I said. I walked away and Angel followed at my heels. I walked to the arena. 5 minutes later James walked into the arena. I mounted up and cantered around. James laughed as I almost slippped off. I turned to look at him and I fell off. I laughed and I let out a snort. "hahahahahahahahahahahhhahahahhahaha" said James. I laughed and smiled.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

An hour later we led our horses up the trail. Julia stood with Ted at her side. She sat in the grass. Her back to use. She has shorts on. I saw her calf and she had a big scar and it was bent awkwardly. I turned my attention back to James "I'm so happy your back" I said.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

*Edited Version!*

I strolled up the sun-kissed driveway, my feet crunching in the gravel. I quickened my pace and reached the red gate. I un-hooked it and walked into it. I turned around and locked it. A little pony stuck his head out of the stall. He touched my shoulder. I looked up "Hel_" I started. I stared at the small gelding. He has a slender, petite face with a sweet expression. He was black with a star and a strip. He carefully nuzzled me. I knew he was new but I wasn't sure who owned him. "Awww, your so sweet" I said. I looked at the pony and then finally gave him one more pat and walked into the 12 stall barn. "Hellloooo" I sang out. The barn manager smiled and stepped out of a stall. She had sweat dripping from her forehead. "Hey, did you see the new pony?" She asked. I smiled "Of course, Is he Maria's" I asked. Maria is the owner of the farm, Rocking Horse Stables. Rocking horse stable is a very respected show barn. It is full of talented horses and the barn is $600+ board. The barn manager managed a small smile "sadly, no! A young lady owns him and barely rides him" she said. I gave her a confused look. "Do you wanna ride" she asked. I nodded. I heard the gate open and I glanced outside. "That's Julia" she paused "She owns Ted" she continued. I nodded. "Cookie N' Creams needs to be excercised" she said.

Cookies N' Cream is a pinto b/w mini. He is being trained to be a driving horse. "Maria might want you to actually drive him today" said Deana, the barn manager. "Great!" I exclaimed. Cookies is a great horse. 


*Pictures*
Cookies N' Creams









Ted


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I will continue.
I walked out to the corner paddock and watched as Cookies N' Creams played with his "best friend" a appaloosa mini colt. His name is Confetti Cake. They are owned by the same owner and she shows Cookies N' Creams in halter but plans on showing him in driving and jumping. She also plans on showing Confetti. I led Cookies out. Confetti reared and neighed. "Oh, Okay, behave yourself and you will come out too" I said. I smiled. I put Cookies in the round pen. I went back for Confetti and he dashed for the round pen. "OH, calm down" I said. I laughed. I turned them both in the round pen. We are training both Cookies and Confetti. Confetti looked bigger so I need to excercise him. "Come on" I said, moving a lunge whip towards Confetti hindquarters. "Canter" I said. The cantered around. We have a HUGE round pen. Confetti bucked and reared. Maria walked to me. "Why is Confetti here?" she asked. "He needs excercise" I said. "He does but, I know you think you can handle him but he is dangerous and don't take him out unless you ask me first. K?" she said. I nodded. "The cart is behind the barn, bring it over and hook it up while I walked him around a little" said Maria. I nodded and she took Confetti.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

hmmm... I think I see where this is going!!!! Keep it up.


----------

